

IBM's Plea for Gender Parity in an Ad From 1985 - route66
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/ibms-plea-for-gender-parity-in-an-ad-from-1985/280443/

======
bandy
Although it was nice to see, the Society of Women Engineers
[http://societyofwomenengineers.swe.org/](http://societyofwomenengineers.swe.org/)
was in full advocacy swing at that point, with strong chapters at the major
engineering universities, encouraging women to go into Engineering of any
stripe. IBM itself at that time would also move and/or retrain employees who
had either become "too expensive" (due to service) or whose jobs had been
terminated (e.g. end of contract) or outsourced.

